# How many times have you saved the world?



## Star Girl (Aug 24, 2011)

Saving the world is a common plot. So how many times have you saved the world? ... and which was your favourite?



I'll get the ball rolling, I have just finished Final Fantasy VII as I have done so many times, and it gave me the idea. _Just how many times have I saved the world now? _
I've saved the world so many times it's almost too hard to remember all of them, and I'm sure it'll be hard for you to remember too. One of my favourites was Final Fantasy VII. Final Fantasy IX and IV come so very close. I just love how the world is the centre and you are just trying throughout the whole game to save it and all it's people. Sacrifices are made and people die for that hope.


----------



## Quokka (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a shocking track record for completing games and so for everytime that I actually saved the world there's another 100 times where the wandering hero said "brb!" and was never heard from again .

My all time favourite world to save was another old rpg, Shining Force 1 and 2 for the Sega Megadrive II. Always loved the old school strategy rpgs and playing commander of a force of 12 pixilated people. I've saved that world so many times that much of the music has become a permanent memory.

Tekken3 was fun for the 5 second film clips for each character, all of which added a little more to the story or were just outright funny. There was also a time as a kid when I saved the world a couple of times a day from ghosts and giant stay puff marshmellow men on the commodore 64.


----------



## Snowdog (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't know about the world but I spent more time saving Skara Brae in The Bard's Tale than any other game before or since. I created 6 parties and took them all through at the same time, since in that game all the characters could stay at they inn and you just went out exploring with whichever 6 you wanted. Also, most of the encounters reset each time you visited an area so you could fight the same fights over and over to gain experience - which you needed to do with 6 parties. And the fights took forever.

That was on the Atari ST and the graphics were state of the art for the day. I never got tired looking at my characters' spot animations.

That game probably gave me most satisfaction because it was such a long road and I lived in that world completely and it never grew stale.

But I've saved the world a few times in Morrowind, the Might and Magic series, Baldurs Gate... But like Quokka, there are many many games I never finished.


----------



## TheTomG (Aug 24, 2011)

Got to love the whole idea of the brb hero, that made me laugh! How many towns, peoples and worlds have met a dreadful and terrible end simply because their savior lost interest and wandered off to some other story, I wonder? I know I have been guilty of that, cursing untold millions to a horrible demise now I think about it.

Not sure how often I have done the decent thing and come through, though. FF VII does indeed rack up several world saves for me, hurrah! 8 too, though not 9, I never finished it. Halo from 1 to 3, though in Reach I did not save the world  Blood Omen Legacy of Kain I saved the world rather than damned it (such a goody two shoes.)

And Skara Brae! The Bard's Tale! Fond, fond memories of not just late nights but sunrises after all-nights, wondering through that game on the Commodore 64, predating the Atari adventures. Me and a friend at University would sit up and play, sometimes sober, sometimes less so, but either way the game was terrific fun!


----------



## The Ace (Aug 25, 2011)

Britain more than a dozen times in Combat Flight Simulator.

Forgotten Island more times than I can remember in the pinball game (loved it, but it won't run under Windows 7).


----------



## Talysia (Aug 25, 2011)

I think I've lost track of all the times I've saved the world, especially since I've played a lot of RPGs over the years.  I'm another Final Fantasy VII fan, so that one ranks quite highly in terms of replays, but my favourite would have to be a toss up between Wild Arms 3 and Star Ocean: Till the End of Time.  In both cases, the threatened end of the world is quite different from a lot of games I've played, as is the rebuilding in the ending.


----------



## LadyLara (Aug 25, 2011)

Obviously I'm a Tomb Raider fan  and most of those games involve saving the world in one way or another, so not only have I save the world many times, I've also saved the world as the same character in lots of different ways many times. I've also saved the world on Oblivion fairly recently, but since that's not our world maybe that doesn't really count.


----------



## CyBeR (Aug 28, 2011)

Fun to remember *Morrowind* in this topic. 

"Oh, you need me to become head of those tribes, head of those houses, find some weird shiny objects, travel the world, kill its creatures and its people and maybe save the whole world from annihilation?"
...
"Sorry, I was off wandering for the past few months. I contracted vampirism, sought the mystical sword Umbra, bla bla bla.
Oh, the world? Yeeeeah...I'll get right on that...soon as I find 40 more of these plants and raise my alchemy skill another whole level."
*several years pass...the world remains unsaved* 

Yeah, I love going out wherever I feel in the Elder Scrolls games. I never finish the main story...the secondary stuff is WAY WAY WAY more interesting to do.


----------



## Snowdog (Aug 29, 2011)

I always do the main quest in Morrowind, just to get rid of the Blight storms. But I just do it to get it out of the way so I can concentrate on the more interesting stuff


----------



## wookie8472 (Aug 30, 2011)

i started playing games on my zx 81, and every machine since, except for the awful 360, and i must have saved more worlds than i can count. at least a thousand. although i do enjoy rpgs such as times of lore on my commodore 64 and morrowind goty edition on my original xbox.


----------

